# Barley straw in Gloucestershire?



## stevejqr (26 July 2014)

Looking for a source in the Dursley area. Can collect small bales in horsebox, or looking for delivery of four large bales. This is for feeding mules, so *must* be barley, please.


----------



## Bertolie (27 July 2014)

The only one I've heard of locally is C A services at Stancombe near Stroud www.haylagesales.co.uk


----------



## stevejqr (27 July 2014)

Bertolie said:



			The only one I've heard of locally is C A services at Stancombe near Stroud www.haylagesales.co.uk

Click to expand...

Thanks, perhaps I should have said that they are my current supplier but no longer seem to be able to deliver.


----------



## LittleGreyMare (28 July 2014)

Give him a try again. He is working every hour of every day at the moment - not an excuse I know.


----------

